
California startup lets you finance your rent with high-interest loans - marisakendall
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/01/29/go-into-debt-to-pay-rent-startup-pays-your-rent-with-high-interest-loans/
======
roguecoder
That there is a market for this suggests the value of creating a postal
banking system.

------
psds2
Isn't this how 2008 happened? Needing to have cash for a security deposit or
down payment is a gate designed to reduce risk. Allowing people to take out
these loans introduces risks for the landlords. If this catches on landlords
are going to start having to do multiple credit checks, once when you apply
and another on the day you sign or very close to it, just like they do for
mortgages.

------
GauntletWizard
Every huckster maintains they have their mark's best interests at heart. Some
may even believe it. That doesn't make these any less predatory.

~~~
princeb
between payday loans and missing rent i sincerely believe people deserve to
miss rent. /s

i don't think there is a way of avoiding this situation short of some kind of
wealth transfer program. certainly not within the reach of a for-profit or a
self-sustaining zero-profit enterprise.

------
eecsninja
If you think this is predatory, what about the even higher late fees imposed
by landlords?

27 percent sounds like a lot but it is about 2 percent per month. On a $1000
rent, that's $20. Late fees are much higher than that.

